

Introducing the Knowledge Graph - ajhai
http://www.google.com/insidesearch/features/search/knowledge.html

======
mark_l_watson
Google bought Freebase that seems like a precursor to their new Knowledge
Graph. I wonder is the same people are involved in both projects. Anyone know?

